# XP Teck connectors on motors



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

lol Why wouldn't they be required to be sealed?


----------



## BigHawk2400 (Aug 29, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> lol Why wouldn't they be required to be sealed?


 these have all been rated motors in the buildings. I have always sealed both sides of a local disconnects but never the peckerheads of a motor. These are usually exhaust fan motors which will have sealed leads, seals not needed. 
Correct me if i am wrong, this is not my usual background. The pecker head of a motor will not be an ignition source. There is no arching/sparking.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the rating of the motor? What size of motors? Are you in a Zone 2 area? Your MCC/control building is not in a negative pressure environment? 
If your motors are TEFC, or XP they don't need a seal.. If it was conduit in a Zone 2 area, they wouldn't have a seal at the motor...
You can politely ask him why he is expecting a seal.. Ask for an explanation of the code and maybe it will prove to be a learning for both..


----------

